# SRT Tuning?



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Any tips for tuning a SRT, straight out of the package? I think everyone I race with is using the turbo crown, with super tires-B (light blue) tires. 

My new car I bought this week.. Both the front and rear hubs are not centered on the axle. 

With a can motor, should the brushes be broken in? Anything else that should be done? 

Thanks,
-Robbie


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

roffutt said:


> Any tips for tuning a SRT, straight out of the package? I think everyone I race with is using the turbo crown, with super tires-B (light blue) tires.
> 
> My new car I bought this week.. Both the front and rear hubs are not centered on the axle.
> 
> ...


The brushes will respond to the same tweaks you might apply to a G, including a good break-in. If you pry the little tabs of the can motor up (motor out of the chassis), you can remove the endbell and tweak brush tension exactly as you would a G.
Polish all contact surfaces of the shoe hangars, again, just like you would a G. For the fanatics, polish the undersides of the front tabs of the hangar, the tops of the shoes, and clean the end coils on the springs...this little detail is almost always good for a tenth or two. :thumbsup:


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks gene.. Although, I don't have any experience tuning the G-cars either. Can you explain what tweaks can be done to the brush tension? The polish every and anything electrical I got, usually do that. Any bend adjustments to the shoes? Limit travel, increase tension? 

A few races ago.. a racer crushed all of us.. he still won by many laps, even with the a few breakouts. The car he says was a box stock, but it might have been a Ready-to-Race box. We noticed right away that the motor spun backwards. I don't think it was just the magnets were backwards.. we seem to think it was wound backwards. The car also has a 8t pinion. It was a narrow SRT with a indy body.. Anyone ever seen anything like that box stock? 

-Robbie


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> The car he says was a box stock


When did Hillary start racing with you?

You've been had.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Indy chassis are narrower and longer than the standard Tomy Turbo/SRT. If the motor is put in with the "red" marked side of the can on the passenger side the car will run backwards unless you switch the gear over, too.
As a side note, some Tyco/Mattel arms will run better due to the timing if they are run "backwards". Also, if you run on a lagre banked oval you may want to try reversing the rotation of the arm(by swapping the magnets from one side to the other) so when you come out of the turns the motor's "torque" is pushing the inside of the chassis down. It was a trick down by several members of the M.A.R.A. club back in the eighties. That club raced on two tracks that were 24' by 4' banked ovals and another that was 20' by 4'. The last track was built with Tomy track and the "crash" wall was left on the outside of the 12" radius bank. Guys would "hot wire"(no controller used) the black and white posts so the car would run full speed the whole 5 minute segment. The club ran NASCAR replica Tyco Super Stocks. I got ingenious befrore a race on that track snd put an aluminun "pin tube" to mount the body across the REAR of the chassis. Instead of the rear fender hitting the wall and flexing to expose the tire(and posssibly flipping the car off the track) the mount I used stiffened up the rear of the body and the body pin rubbed the wall instead of the tire.

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

He was a "cherry picker".


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

I don't think that was really the case.. This person happens to be a very honest.. and I believe him. He has not used the car since.. I was just looking for information if someone know of cars, that were maybe sold race ready like that?

-Robbie


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Robbie perhaps he purchased the car loose like that, but if he tells you it came straight out of the Tomy package like that, I'd have to question that honesty. The 8T pinion's a dead giveaway.

Like Bob mentioned, 0 timed inline arms can vary +/-, he (or someone) could have flipped the can over and found the sweet spot for that particular arm. Look for the Mabuchi logo engraved into the endbell, see if that is on the same side as the other cars. If it is, then the can was ripped apart and the mags swapped side to side. This in itself might not be a full-blown infraction though, depending on your intended rules. If you allow any tuning of the stock Tomy parts, in my opinion it'd be hard to say there's a problem as you all have the opportunity to do it. Parts are a different ball game though, and in this case the 8T pinion would be cause for a DQ. The best rules are short and sweet, but I've found that especially in stock classes you really gotta spell things out part-wise to keep things even.


----------



## medic57 (Mar 3, 2008)

> This person happens to be a very honest..





> and I believe him. *He has not used the car since*


Look at those two sentences separately

You've been had.:hat:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Rawafx said:


> . . . As a side note, some Tyco/Mattel arms . . . if you run on a lagre banked oval you may want to try reversing the rotation of the arm(by swapping the magnets from one side to the other) so when you come out of the turns the motor's "torque" is pushing the inside of the chassis down . . .


SHHHHH -- You're not supposed to tell anyone that! :tongue:

That's funny -- we figured that out too way back when.


----------

